# How Do I Burnout With An Automatic?



## Paul1stSGT (Aug 1, 2006)

Somewhere I read that there is a brake sensor that prevents RPM increases when pressing down the accelerator and holding down the brake. Can someone help me. Where is the brake sensor and how do I disengage it. Thanks.


----------



## Paul1stSGT (Aug 1, 2006)

*One more thing*

Sorry, didn't mention my car. 

06 Spice Red Automatic GTO with under 1k.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

forget about what you heard. hold the brake and bring the rpm up take off t/c and let it burn.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

It's funny how the meaning of words and expressions change over time. In the 60's (before I was throughly dry behind the ears) a "burn out" was something that you did to impress the chicks and wanna be's by laying a long length of rubber while accelerating away like mad. Today a burn out is holding the brake and making as much tire smoke as possible without really going anywhere. 

I suppose the expressions meaning changed when the rail jobs, funny cars and pro stockers started doing tire heating and cleaning preps prior to a run. Personally I don't see the purpose of doing a burn out unless one is at the track prior to a run or unless one has a desire to unnecessarily abuse their ride and spend some unwanted money on tires.

Oh well, who am I to say?  As the old saying goes- "To each, his own".


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

But it is oh so fun to lay into it from a 25 mph 1st gear roll and leave about 200' of tire on the ground through 1st and second with my Procharged 05. I can care less about the tires, but the sheer power is what I like . Nothing like finally hooking up around 65 mph or so! Obviously, at the track it is a different story, but it is funny when the local yokals do their 30' one wheel peel trying to show off and I just roll by, nail it and it keeps going until they are out of sight . 

I do agree though- even as a teenager, I never saw the point in just brake standing a car- hell, a Hyundai can do that if you try hard enough.
Joe


----------



## Paul1stSGT (Aug 1, 2006)

Appreciate the comments guys. My objective is to earn me a 1/4 mile time at the track and a burnout is necessary to warm up the tires.

So, I go back to my original question.

Where is the brake sensor and how do I disengage it?:confused


----------



## 86Noel (Aug 9, 2006)

I need traction brackets for my car (it's not a GTO). Everytime I do a burnout, my rear end starts hopping violently, and it pops the shifter out of gear. I had the same car before with less power and an open diff (one tire smoker), never had wheel hop. And if you don't know what I have, it's a 1984 Corolla SR5 with a Corolla GT-S conversion with a stock LSD rear end (aka a rice rocket to you guys).

But as for your question, I am not a GTO owner, but all I can say is turn the traction control off.


----------



## hishep (Aug 10, 2005)

Paul1stSGT said:


> Somewhere I read that there is a brake sensor that prevents RPM increases when pressing down the accelerator and holding down the brake. Can someone help me. Where is the brake sensor and how do I disengage it. Thanks.


This is a problem with the 06 A4s. The torque management will not let you brake torque the car for a burnout. There is a lot written about this on LS1GTO. Do a search on brake torque and you'll find a cure!


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

86Noel said:


> I need traction brackets for my car


I thought they were called either traction bars or anti-hop bars?

Yeah so today I was talking about burnouts with this guy I work with and he was like "You shouldn't do burnouts in an automatic cause you'll burn out your clutch" WTF?!?!? I know neutral dropping will jack up your tranny, but I have never heard anyone say somthing like this before. By the way this is the same guy who says him and his buddy with an astro van (stock) street raced a new GTO and beat the GTO by two lengths. I don't know if I can work in a shop with such ignorance.


----------



## Paul1stSGT (Aug 1, 2006)

hishep said:


> This is a problem with the 06 A4s. The torque management will not let you brake torque the car for a burnout. There is a lot written about this on LS1GTO. Do a search on brake torque and you'll find a cure!


Thanks, that's probably where I read about the brake sensor. I'll go check it out.


----------



## Paul1stSGT (Aug 1, 2006)

Just did a search of www.LS1GTO.com and found that article I initially read. For all you 06 owners who want to know here is the thread:

I know exacly what you are talking about. MY 2006 does the same thing. YOU hold the brake down and hit the throttle and the computer seems to cut power from the engine when the brake is applied. My brothers 2005 GTO does not do this However i have found a tempory fix for it. i did it today at the track and i was able to do a burn out like a 2005. Look under the dash. there are two senors for the brake petal. the bottom one is for the brake lights. while the top one is the one that takes away power when the brake is applied. Tape. or zip tie the top switch closed. so it does not know when you hit the brake. and your problem will go away. i confirmed it today at the track. I will later find a way to bypass it, or run it on a switch. maye just disconecting it might work. but i have not tried that yet. 
The car feels like a whole different car! When i first talked about it. NOBODY believed me, but now we have found a fix for it.

That extra switch by the brake pedal is only for the purpose of the computer not opening the throttle body if the brake is on. Just bypass the switch and have fun. This is a feature only found on 06 A4 cars and that is the only purpose of that switch. The switch has nothing to do with traction control, but yes, traction control must also be turned off along with the switch being bypassed to do a brake stand.


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

I know this a from a differnt forum but this is what to do

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75496&page=2


----------



## banshee2 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll give it to ya straight. I have a six speed, but I can answer your question. you don't have to do a standing burnout to warm up the tires. just throw on a set of nitto 555r drag dot's and don't go through that water/dht stuff. go around it and just nail it from a standstill, letting the gto move forward while smoking the tires for no more than 4 seconds. you will not get wheel spin. bfgoodrich also makes a good dot drag tire. be sure not to get the discontinued one because they're one time users.


----------

